# Small Engine Repair Course...Should I



## llandolin (May 5, 2006)

I'm seriously considering enrolling in a small engine repair correspondence course. I'm looking at The Foley-Belsaw Institute, ICS and Stanton. Has anyone had any experience with any of these institutes, or have any advice or comments about taking this type of course.


----------



## llandolin (May 5, 2006)

I just read an earlier thread on the same subject, but would still like to hear from anyone that has something to say regarding this subject.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

My father went to the Foley-Belsaw course...we now have a successful small engine repair business.


----------



## llandolin (May 5, 2006)

kbalona said:


> My father went to the Foley-Belsaw course...we now have a successful small engine repair business.


Excellent, and congrats to you and your father. It's the Foley-Belsaw course that I'm leaning towards. On paper it appears to be the best one. How long ago did your father take the course, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

i've taken the foley course and it was a really good course i liked it so much i took the twin cylinder course and just completed that , im studying for the eetc certification test now , and after that i want to take the briggs mst test


----------



## llandolin (May 5, 2006)

jetrail said:


> i've taken the foley course and it was a really good course i liked it so much i took the twin cylinder course and just completed that , im studying for the eetc certification test now , and after that i want to take the briggs mst test


Good luck on the eetc and mst. Looks like I'm going to be a Foley student.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

It was back in 1986 or 87 when my father took the Foley course. 
Good luck


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

i hear some guys like the education direct aka penn foster course too , but i really like and support foley-belsaw , all these small engine courses are pretty much to help you get the basics ect , but what really taught me the most was working w/ someone so you could get that hands on experience ,i found after rebuilding a few weedeater carbs ect you get this stuff down like clockwork , i started w/ getting a few junk mowers to tinker w/ and that way if you really screw it up it was only a junk mower to begin w/


----------



## llandolin (May 5, 2006)

jetrail said:


> i hear some guys like the education direct aka penn foster course too , but i really like and support foley-belsaw , all these small engine courses are pretty much to help you get the basics ect , but what really taught me the most was working w/ someone so you could get that hands on experience ,i found after rebuilding a few weedeater carbs ect you get this stuff down like clockwork , i started w/ getting a few junk mowers to tinker w/ and that way if you really screw it up it was only a junk mower to begin w/


That sound like good advise to me. I've a few projects lying around the farm that was left by the previous owners. Could be a gold mine in the making. lol


----------

